# V Shaped Perches



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a spot that has the V Shaped Perches for sale REALLY cheap.
Im almost done with my loft and money has gotten really tight


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Check the pigeon supply houses:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/pigeon-supply-houses-usa-amp-australia-only-9455.html

They'd be pretty easy to fabricate on your own if you have or have access to
a table saw and some plywood. Some of the public libraries have tool lending
departments, just a thought.

fp


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I was going to say, they're not that hard to make. We made all of ours


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Forget the v perch, just get a 1x4 and cut some 2x4s to 5 inches and attach to the 1x4 and then place the strip where ever you like, these are absolutely the very best you can make and you'll save a bundle doing it yourself.!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Forget the v perch, just get a 1x4 and cut some 2x4s to 5 inches and attach to the 1x4 and then place the strip where ever you like, these are absolutely the very best you can make and you'll save a bundle doing it yourself.!


Totally agree. I personally don't like the V perches. On a 2 X 4, you'll see your birds lay down and get comfortable. Plus they're CHEAP!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

do I have to round off the corners?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> do I have to round off the corners?


also there are box perches, you get the most perch space on a wall with box perches, but the other type, like Dj said would be great and easy, I agree with Renee about the v perches too.....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> do I have to round off the corners?


Well, you don't HAVE too.....but we did. Just in case a bird hits a perch wrong, there's no sharp corners.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I know this will sound dumb... but how would I round off the corners?
I do IT stuff for a living and couldnt build you a bird house LOL
my loft was basicly built by my neighbor while I held stuff still for him


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> I know this will sound dumb... but how would I round off the corners?
> I do IT stuff for a living and couldnt build you a bird house LOL
> my loft was basicly built by my neighbor while I held stuff still for him


Well, then, ask your neighbor if he has a router. That's what my husband used. I think that's what it's called. I don't know how else you would do it unless you sand the corners by hand?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

coool...
I had no clue what the tool was called 
thanx lovebirds


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

StoN3d said:


> I know this will sound dumb... but how would I round off the corners?


To round off the corner of woods you either can use router or manually using the wood file for edges...I have 2 different type of perch 1 is 2 x 4 and the other one is I made with 1 inch plywood, 5 inches long and I round the edge, if you have a chance to look in my YT video you'll see how they look like...

Here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phBgiYr63IE

I don't have enough room to make a V perch, the way I see it as long as they are not too close to peck on each other is fine with me...They dont mind what are they standing on at night as long as they are on it...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I have to agree that the 2x4 perches are much better then the v ones and have had both  the 2x4's are much easier to keep clean


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can also take off the corners really quickly and easily with a dremel. Use the sanding drum.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree use the 1x4 with 5" to 6" 2x4s spaces 12" on center. Makes a great perch that you do not have to clean. The V perches are difficult to clean. If you are short on funds this is the way to go. I use two nails and some wood glue to attach the perches. If you want you can use screws. I go back and put a wood screw in the middle. If you want cheap perches that you do not have to clean, these are the ones. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I was going to send you a pic, but I am having issues. I think others have as well.

Randy


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you so very much everyone for the wood block idea for the perches!!!!
I went last night to harbor freight and bought a router with a roundover bit.
 I was able to make 4 perches before dinner was done 
I will see if I can get some more made tonight when I get off work and get them mounted.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Post us some pics!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, we want pics!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I posted the pics of the work I got done today on my other thread
The start of modifying my shed


----------

